# Rescued Pigeon needs home



## KYHumaneSociety (May 16, 2012)

This pigeon was found in Murray, KY and was unable to fly. He is now doing very well thanks to some TLC from a Good Samaritan! We contacted his owner, who just said to kill it. We couldn't do that, so now he needs a good home! Please contact [email protected] for more information or to adopt.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

What a beautiful bird!


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Indeed beautiful. I am sure he will find a good home.


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

How much time does he have? here in michigan the MHS told me they put down birds that are unwanted.


----------

